# Rm200



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm looking to buy either the RM200 or SeeSnake Mini. I'll buy the SeeSnake Plus at a later date. I'm leaning RM200 because of the newer technology and push rod. Anyone have either two options?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Will said:


> I'm looking to buy either the RM200 or SeeSnake Mini. I'll buy the SeeSnake Plus at a later date. I'm leaning RM200 because of the newer technology and push rod. Anyone have either two options?


I'm in same boat. 
Having a demo on Monday to compare. I'll share then.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Will said:


> I'm looking to buy either the RM200 or SeeSnake Mini. I'll buy the SeeSnake Plus at a later date. I'm leaning RM200 because of the newer technology and push rod. Anyone have either two options?


Had a demo with these two today. 
Went in 3inch to 4inch abs then 4inch clay. 
The mini pushed further to about 125 ft with many turns, then petered out after a 4 in clay 90, the rm200 petered out immediately after the 4inch clay 90 to about 110. I didn't try water. 
The rm200 pushed easier in the beginning but not enough to make it a big deal. 
Both camera heads seemed to be of equal brightness. 
The bend at the connection of rod to camera head was almost the same so going around bends would only be determined by the rod and size of camera head,,,, as both will bend about the same. 
I liked the mini better and will be my choice. 
It's a smaller footprint and the housing on the rm which doesn't move didn't move me, pun not intended. 
The rm is not worth the extra money and if it was the same I would still go for the mini,,,, I think,,,,, this is what I think.
There is no need to have mini and an rm200, they are to similar. 
Im gonna get the mini then a micro later.


----------

